# Looking for help with a Ricohmatic 225



## JosephKubik (Nov 15, 2011)

I am not sure as to the previous wear and tear on this camera, I do know it was in a barn for several years (the barn was bought by a friend of my mother's, she saved it from being burned), but that is all I know.  It was working fine until about my 4th roll of film.  It now releases the shutter when the crank is turned to advance the film.  This only happens about 80% of the time, and is quite annoying.  It has rendered the camera totally useless.  Any ideas of what could cause this, or how to repair it?  Or is this going to just be a non-functioning decoration?


----------



## dots (Nov 15, 2011)

Does the info here have any bearing on the issue?
Ricohmatic 225 TLR


----------



## JosephKubik (Nov 15, 2011)

That would be the camera...


----------



## compur (Nov 15, 2011)

It needs servicing by a professional.


----------



## JosephKubik (Nov 15, 2011)

Is KEH any good with repairs on older cameras like this?


----------



## compur (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven't used KEH for repairs but I've done business with them and have been happy. You might also try Mark Hama.  He is famous as a Yashica TLR repairman but also works on other brands and has an excellent reputation. His web site is here.


----------



## JosephKubik (Nov 15, 2011)

How did I forget Mark Hama???  I remember reading about him before.  Thanks for the link.  *crossing fingers*  I hope it doesn't cost more than the camera is worth...  I enjoy using it.


----------



## dots (Nov 16, 2011)

JosephKubik said:


> That would be the camera...


 Yea..my impression of your OP was that you are clueless. If you know who Hama is etc then you aren't. The link was for insight into the cocking/cranking/multiple exposure mechanism. If you know how to operate it all and it's not working - then it's broken. Not much to be gained from others 'imagining' the camera.


----------



## Proteus617 (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, your TLR is only worth about $50, $100 if it's VERY nice and functional.  A $100 repair on this camera is just on the edge of reasonable.  $150 gets you a nice Yahicamat or a Rolleicord with much better resale prospects.  This page  has a free free download of a Rollei TLR repair manual.  The mechanism is similar if you are thinking about tackling it yourself.


----------



## JosephKubik (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, it is officially now a nice little decoration for now.  All quotes so far are $100+... and I know this camera is only worth about $25 (it is a bit rough... sitting in a barn for years does that...).  I don't have the hands or tools to try to tackle this myself.  Oh well, it was nice while it lasted    I was just hoping this might have been something that could be fixed easily or cheaply.  This gives me an excuse to buy another camera though


----------



## dots (Nov 16, 2011)

JosephKubik said:


> Well, it is officially now a nice little decoration for now.  All quotes so far are $100+... and I know this camera is only worth about $25 (it is a bit rough... sitting in a barn for years does that...).  I don't have the hands or tools to try to tackle this myself.  Oh well, it was nice while it lasted    I was just hoping this might have been something that could be fixed easily or cheaply.  This gives me an excuse to buy another camera though


 I hope you can find a nice replacement soon. A Yashicamat could indeed be a good choice.


----------

